# flavor addition



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

How do I go about adding a flavor (natural oil type) to a bucket of honey?
Do I just stir it in? That sounds like it is a lot of work and may not get the flavoring mixed in well.


----------



## phil c (Jan 21, 2007)

nature abhors a vacume. if you add a flavor and give it a good stir let it sit a while and the flavors will migrate into each other. Kinda like leftover bean soup in the fridge for a few days.

Why or what flavors are you looking to add?


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

That sounds good to me. Thanks. I want to add strawberry and other berry flavors.


----------

